# AEB 1.8t in mk2 hellpp



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a 1.8t aeb motor from a passat im putting into a mkii, im just confused on what i need from a ABA, such as accessories like alternator,accessorie bracket itself. What motor mount brackets do i use? also what subframe do i use? the stock 16v one from the mkii? any help would be appriciated


----------



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

stock mk2 subframe and use your stock mk2 engine mount brackets, bolt all of the front accesories from the aba onto the aeb and your done. besides the wiring....


----------



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks thats exactly what i thought, i appriciate ur reply!!! Thanks again!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

someone correct me if I'm wrong, its been a while since I did my 1.8t swap. there is something different about mounting the front engine mount with the swap. something makes me think I needed corrado starter bolts. my setup is an AWP, might be different from AEB, but the starter bolts are also the bolts that secure the front motor mount bracket to the block. the starter can't be removed without unbolting the front engine mount bracket.

edit, maybe this is tranny dependant. I used an 02J instead of 020.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Stroked1.8t said:


> this is tranny dependant. I used an 02J instead of 020.


This ^ :thumbup:

If you stick with the 020 then the stock front motor mount will still work. Well, until the 020 explodes anyway 
02A and 02J need the Corrado G60 front mount & bolts.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

You'll also need to swap your oil filter housing, the best one to use would be from a mk3 TDI as it has the turbo oil feed take off. If you're retaining the stock or similar turbo, you can tweak the AEB oil feed line to fit. :thumbup:


----------



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

already got the g20 o2a bellhousing just need a o2a gearbox


----------



## MVeedub (Jun 8, 2010)

lets keep this thread going. I have am doing this swap very soon. hopefully picking up a MK2 golf wolfsburg within the next week or so. I already have a 99' B5 passat as the donor.


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

MVeedub said:


> lets keep this thread going. I have am doing this swap very soon. hopefully picking up a MK2 golf wolfsburg within the next week or so. I already have a 99' B5 passat as the donor.


4-Pin Black and Yellow ABA coolant temperature sensor if you are spicing into the original mk2 dash and cluster otherwise you wont get a correct reading! :beer:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

the best way to decide on acc. brackets is dependent on what you want.
if your like me, and go without p/s and A/C, the you can just cut the AEB bracket in half, basically removing p/s permanantly. then throw a vr6 waterpump pully o your stock pump and a 36 or 38 inch belt i think and your done. its a one serp. belt, three pulley solution keeping the alt in stock location utilizes the stock auto tensioner. its dead simple and easy to sork with for future maintenece.

if you have to keep p/s and or a/c, just bear in mind the considerable cost and complexity it will add to the swap beyond just the bracketry.


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

Don't forget that if you use mk3 alternator bracket, you'll need the mk3 crank pulley, and it as to be modified.

the rear engine mount bracket, I remember I had to grind so the turbo can clear corectly! 

good luck with the swap, if you have any questions feel free to ask me whenever, ive done the swap, been a reaaly long time but I still remember most of what ive done 

:thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

search, there are multiple threads on here about this...

mk4 turbo manifold .. the passat one mounts the turbo right ontop of the rear motor mount(wont work)

front motormount bracket will need to be modified or use one from a mk3 tdi

crank pulley has to be machined 6mm, i used the aluminum one from e-bay, cause it is soild.

INA sells a crank pulley and shim for this swap


----------



## johnsomj (Feb 2, 2008)

*Belt shredding in my AEB-MKII GTi swap*

I did this swap, AEB into my MKII GTI, it hums, it's fast, it's light and still corners really well  super happy with it!!! Great decision. I run ABA hardware on the engine, and put a spacer inbetween the pully that doesn't quite allign properly... here's where it gets tricky. I have this all done, but now i'm shredding belts after driving for a few days, and i think it's because the tensioner isn't alligned properly. I can't remember off the top of my head the size of the belts I'm using, but i know that i had to switch to a longer length by a mm just to get the belt on after i shredded the first one. I think that belt was too tight and ruined the alignment of my tensioner, but now i have a whole new problem and turning to the advice of those who've come before me. Anyone run into this problem before or have any advice??? I'm going to post to a new thread as well!!


----------

